# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Копилка Игр - чем заняться с ребенком в дождливый день

## Домик в деревне

Вот скажите мне, пожалуйста. Есть ли у вас какие-то игры в рукаве на случай, если дождь и все дела дома переделаны. Неожиданно так сегодня случилось. Я немного призадумалась и пригласила соседку сверху с двумя дочками в гости. Потом начала думать, а чем бы таким заняться с ребенком. Куда деть энергию?

Никакой обязаловки у нас нет. Ребенок занимается всеми своими перестановками и перекладываниями вещей с места на место постоянно. Периодически я подбрасываю ему какие-то новые объекты. Во всех моих делах он участвовать жаждет. Чего стоят только его манипуляции с пылесосом, перекладывание белья из машинки в тазик, он везде залезет, я думаю, так делают все. 

Но вот бывает, что надо скоротать время, например, до прихода папы домой. Мне на ум приходит только рисование. Я скотчем прикрепляю бумагу на дверь, и мы рисуем. А что делаете вы?

----------


## Jazz

Не думаю, что это всем подойдет в качестве "рецепта" для дождливого дня, но сегодня был дождь, и мы сегодня развлекались именно так.
Осталась у нас коробка из-под подгузников, большая такая, примерно метр высотой, полметра длиной и сантиметров тридцать шириной. Выставила ее в коридор, чтобы Денис назавтра выкинул. А потом решила обрезать дно и верхнюю крышку, положила на бок. Получился узкий тоннель, как раз такой, что Тимка пролезает. И давай с ним в "ку-ку" играть.
Не предполагала, что моя затея вызовет такой бурный восторг! Мелкий ползал через тоннель туда-сюда. Такой удивленный был: заглядывает в тоннель - там мамина голова, а поднимается на ножки и смотрит поверх тоннеля - там мамина спина - отдельно друг от друга! Полный день кукукали с перерывами на мои дела, книжку, сон и еду.
Жалко фотика не было, пришлось на телефон фоткать.

----------


## котенок

у нас когда-то тоже такой тунель был из большой коробки, обожали понему ползать, но из-за нехватки места дома пришлось от него отказаться. сейчас больше любим залезать в разные коробки и прятаться там, или что-нибудь прятать в них. переодически парк коробок обновляю,когда предедущии приходят в негодность

----------


## Веснушка

а мы читаем книжки)) книголюбы мы)) сказки Сутеева и книжки-мультфильмы про Кротика)) и рисуем конечно же)) у нас стоит комод темный и матовый - на нем мелками, вся ванная отдана под пальчиковые краски и смываемые фломики)) а еще просто прыгаем по кровати (бывает и вместе) лазаем по спорткомплексу и играем в догонялки по всему дому))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Жалко фотика не было, пришлось на телефон фоткать.


 Классно! За фото отдельное спасибо! Тоже так попробуем!

И немного о том, что мы делали вчера, как раз был дождь и такой ураганный ветер, что на улицу не пошли совсем.

пересыпание фасолинок из стакана в кружку. у меня на этот случай есть специальная раздаточная фасоль, которую я всегда достаю. занимает час времени как минимумрисование гуашью по стенам в ванной, затем сопровождается мытьем стен и себя. пальчиковые краски я не покупаю, уж очень дорогие и быстро кончаются. обыкновенная гуашь очень хорошо смывается, если не дать ей засохнуть, конечно.поиски кошек и собак во всех книжках. почему-то у нас сейчас только кошко-собачная тема идет на ура.IMG_1738..JPGлюбая уборка, пылесос (хит сезона и подозреваю, что еще многих сезонов), ведро и половые тряпки, обязательно несколько, вытирание пыли.кормление всех плюшевых животных в доме. выглядит это так. я кормлю Дамира (гв), затем он приносит мне всех своих животных подряд, следит за правильным прикладыванием и чтобы всем досталось поровну по времени. Сам придумал, когда вспоминает, что так можно делать, очень радуется.ну и по мелочи, игра на ксилофоно-пианино, деревянные игрушки, особо популярны сейчас шнуровки, с удовольствием возится, редко получается нанизать все детали, но очень старается.ооо еще размазывание морковного пюре по столу, это в качестве пальчиковых красок тоже, но не в ванной а по столу.Collages..jpgскакание на резиновом надувном драконе. недавно понял, что на нем можно раскачиваться.PICT1468..JPG

----------


## kosharrr

я тут пока постою послушаю, у меня деть пока мелкий, на дождь просто дома дольше дрыхнет(а я в инете отрываюсь). Поразило насчет покормить всех зверюшек и чтоб всем одинаково. Мощно. Я с племянником в дождь: резали бумагу(как получается) клеили карандашом коллажи на картоне, рисовали, делали подарки членам семьи, играли с кастрюлями в которые вкладывали др. посудины по принципу матрешки, читали, рассматривали картинки. О, разрисовывали одежду акриловыми красками(специально брала майки в секонде) потом можно носить на даче. Маленькому под силу(с помощью взрослого) радуга, дождь, грибочки-цветочки, ну и в свободном полете разноцветные точки. Можно знакомить с техникой штампа(делается из картофелины), разбрызгивания. Ну и это все на бумаге. Как мне кажется мелким ценнее совместное творчество с иллюзией самостоятельности(во как навернула). Чем просто самому-одному...Да и работает оно на опережение. Но делать из радости, а не с целью выращивания вундеркинда.....

----------


## Romashe4ka

А мы наблюдательные очень...Напишу сначала, с чего все началось...Папа наш - любитель журналов про машины, Димка туда же, сначала мы изучали, где руль, окошечки, сейчас уже добрались до коробки передач. А потом его привлекло нечто другое, а именно значки марок машин. В итоге через неделю сын выучил все машины, без конца на улице тычит на значки, уже 2 марки назвать может (ему 1,8). Так к чему это я...Подумала, чтоб вместо этой фигни учил лучше буквы и цифры. Вот теперь у нас по всему дому алфавит в разных вариациях (и магниты, и кубики, и книжка, и просто полотно), он смотрит и сравнивает одно с другим, а если еще и мама нарисует на листочке букву А, так вообще красота  :Smile:  Рисовать мы тоже очень любим, особенно на обоях, выделили ему специальную обою для этого  :Smile: ))

----------


## yakudza

А еще в плохую погоду, когда выйти можно, но ненадолго можно отправиться в музей. Когда мы были в Москве, то очень удачно сходили в музей Дарвина! Рекомендую всем, у кого детки уже знают примерно кто такие птички, зайчики, собачки, лисички и т.д. Я от своей Вики такой реакции не ожидала! Она носилась от витрины к витрине с абсолютно круглыми глазами и пыталась мне что-то сказать, но не могла. Этого восторга я никогда не забуду! 
Если бываете в Москве обязательно зайдите! 
А если не бываете, то в Калуге в Краеведческом музее, мне кажется, ребяткам тоже будет интересно. Правда у нас тут чучела похуже, но ребенок этого не заметит, он заметит медведя, волка и белочку!

----------


## MARY

Не знаю, в чем тут дело, но почему-то любые игры в ванной продолжаются дольше, чем в комнатах. Мои  дети загружаются в ванну пачками по три человека (больше не помещаются) или по два (если один экземпляр крупный, а второй мелкий). Машинки-куклы- конструкторы, пластиковые баночки-бутылочки - все идет в ход. Трубочки опускают в воду и булькают. В очках для бассейна и папиной маске для дайвинга - ныряют (собирают игрушки со дна, засекают, кто сколько может без воздуха). Еще есть дивное упражнение, для детей лет четырех вполне годится уже: нырнуть в очках, найти на дне винтик и гаечку и, не выныривая, под водой, накрутить второе на первое.
Большим успехом у нас пользуются импровизированные горки. Нужна крепкая, достаточно широкая доска (полка из старого шкафа, дверь от древнего встроенного шкафа). Она ставится внаклон: один конец на диване, второй - на полу. И вперед! Можно катать машинки, можно мячики, можно ими башни из кубиков сбивать, можно на полу строить воротца и пытаться пускать машинки так, чтобы они в те воротца проезжали. Но когда это все надоедает, мои дети катаются с этой горки сами - на диванных подушках и мягких игрушках, причем по двое интереснее, чем по одному.

----------


## MARY

Погода пока не располагает к играм дома, но вот вспомнилось еще, может кому пригодится.
1. в ливень/мороз я дома разрешаю кататься на разного рода машинках, велосипедах и роликах. НО: в случае с мелкими, лет до трех, просто разрешаю - и все, без ограничений. А в случае со старшими - заранее оговариваю время, потому что это все сопровождается такими эмоциями, что дольше минут сорока я просто не выдерживаю;
2. в своем счастливом детстве я дома играла в резиночки. натягивала резиночку на ножки двух стульев и прыгала. пробовала и классики рисовать, но родители не одобрили)))
3. еще в плохую погоду как говорят? -"сейчас только дома сидеть да блины жарить" Вот мой увлеченный кулинарией муж это воспринимает буквально. Мы  разводим большую миску теста - и все дети по очереди жарят блины, причем папа их научил переворачивать подкидыванием - у некоторых даже получается. Это занятие отличное и надолго, но для двухлеток, конечно, не годится - маловаты. Зато двухлетки отлично могут заворачивать круассаны из слоеного теста) начинка: самая простая - сахар с корицей, но можно и кусочек шоколада, ягодки из варенья; предел мечтаний - пластовый мармелад.
4. Воздушные шарики - безусловно, гениальное изобретение человечества. Достаточно просто иметь некоторый запас дома и в плохую погоду не забыть надуть. Они хороши и сами по себе, а уж если между двух стульев натянуть веревочку и оргазизовать подобие площадки с двумя командами... то лучше все бьющие предметы убрать заранее)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Спасибо огромное, записываю в свою копилку!! Особенно понравилось про игры в ванной и про пускать пузыри, нам уже актуально, завтра же попробуем!

----------


## yakudza

За окном дождик, и мы с Викой рисуем дождик. (идея взята из наших занятий в студии)
Лист А4 располагаем горизонтально, вверху рисую облачка, внизу палочки буквой У.
Далее творит двухлетка:
Берем синюю шерстяную нитку и нарезаем на маленькие кусочки. Приклеиваем их на облачка - мажем клеем-карандашом облачко и лепим туда ниточки.
Потом берем синий карандаш - рисуем полосочки из одной тучки - дождик, а из другой - точки - снег.
Берем ватную палочку и красную гуашь. Методом тычка рисуем цветочки (буква У - стебелёк).
Справа на листе обводим детскую ручку зеленым карандашом. Это дерево. Ватной палочкой с гуашью желтого, красного, зеленого цвета рисуем листочки.
Красота!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Нашла прекрасную статью про занятия с детьми дома:
http://deti-blog.ru/chem-zanyat-rebenka-doma/

Оч. понравилось: "Можно, конечно, включить телевизор и получить маленького домашнего *телезомби*. Но это не лучший выход. Можно предложить малышу какую-нибудь игрушку, или даже много игрушек… Но, к сожалению, ко многим игрушкам дети быстро теряют интерес, потому что у них невелик развивающий потенциал, проще говоря – в них нечего изучать."

И вот: 
"ТВОРЧЕСТВО

- На первом месте у нас в семье – соленое тесто! Тишина в доме обеспечена как минимум на полчаса. Вариантов поделок из него – масса, для любого возраста. Оно неопасное, нетоксичное, и легко отмывается, что тоже важно.

- Дайте ребенку безопасные (пластмассовые) ножницы и ненужные газеты/журналы/бумагу. Их можно резать на кусочки или вырезать фигурки (детям постарше). Если ребенок хорошо режет, можно давать вырезать фигурки из использованных раскрасок. Если же наоборот, малыш еще не может держать ножницы, то дайте ему салфетки – они прекрасно рвутся руками и доставляют много удовольствия.

- Из веревочки и сушек можно делать бусы – научите ребенка нанизывать сушки на веревочку. Для детей постарше сушки можно заменить на макароны-рожки.

- Если у ребенка есть потребность в рисовании, а вам дороги ваши обои, приклейте ватман скотчем к стене дайте ребенку фломастеры. Конечно, в первое время понадобится надзор, пока ребенок не усвоит, что рисовать можно только в специальном месте.

В ВАННОЙ

- В ванне дайте ребенку маленькую лейку или небьющийся чайник для заварки (можно и игрушечный – из набора детской посудки), и несколько «чашек». Устройте чаепитие

- Налейте в ванну теплой воды примерно 5-10 см, положите на дно нескользящий коврик, а также несколько мисочек и ложку или маленький половник. Покажите, как наливать воду половником, как переливать ее из одной мисочки в другую

- Посадите ребенка в ванну и дайте ему пальчиковые краски. Они нетоксичны, и хорошо смываются с кафеля. Попросите его что-нибудь нарисовать.

ДЛЯ ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННЫХ

- Во время уборки дайте ребенку влажную тряпку – пусть протирает пыль или моет пол

- Во время приготовления обеда или ужина дайте ребенку доску и неострый нож, например пластмассовый. Дайте 1-2 мягких фрукта (банана, груши, киви). Ребенок поможет сделать вам фруктовый салат.

- Дайте ребенку несколько емкостей (кастрюли, миски, плошки). Желательно, чтобы они были разного размера, не бились, и их можно было вставлять друг в друга. Приготовьтесь, может быть немножко шумно  :Smile: 

- Картонные коробки разного размера способны увлечь ребенка надолго. Их можно складывать, шуршать ими, греметь, складывать в них разные предметы, вытаскивать обратно и проделывать множество различных манипуляций.

МОТОРИКА:

- Возьмите маленькую коробочку, прорежьте в крышке дырочку. Можно, чтобы малыш опускал в прорезь монетки или пуговки. Можно их заменить крупной фасолью. Затем их можно достать, и начать процесс сначала.

- Налейте в кастрюлю или тазик воды, высыпьте туда  небольшие плавающие игрушки, мячики для пинг-понга, дайте ребенку ситечко. Выловить все игрушки не так-то просто

- В маленькую пластиковую бутылку (0,3-0,5 л) можно складывать некрупные предметы: ракушки, пуговки, горох, комочки бумаги, монетки. Естественно, желательно это все сначала хорошенько вымыть.

- Возьмите старую сумку или тканевый мешочек, сложите туда разные ненужные и неизвестные ребенку предметы: поясок, сломанные наручные часы, баночку от крема, брелок, старые бусы и т.п. Разбирать эти «сокровища» детям бывает очень интересно

- Возьмите большую (5-6 л) бутылку и прорежьте сбоку окошко (примерно 10х20 см). Снимите с бутылки крышку. В горлышко можно складывать карандаши, ложки, мелки и другие продолговатые предметы. А сбоку их легко доставать.

- Возьмите пластиковый контейнер (можно пустую обувную коробку) небольшого размера и наполните его чечевицей, пшенкой или другой крупой чуть больше, чем наполовину. Закопайте в крупу игрушки из киндера, крупные пуговицы, небольшие шарики, прищепки или что-то другое, что есть в хозяйстве. Попросите ребенка поискать вещи, которые спрятались в коробке."

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень понравилась идея! Надо претворить в жизнь у нас на холодильнике!
http://no-idiot-toys.livejournal.com/23906.html

----------


## kiara

О - и я вчера ночью её облизывала)))))))))) Но это ж надо еще так изобразить все реально-красивооооо!!!!

----------


## kazangi

можно и не рисовать, а из журналов и каталогов вырезать

----------


## yakudza

мне тоже ооочень понравилось, но рисовать я не умею, поэтому как раз достала журналы-каталоги. нет, не то совсем. не душевно. заказать что ли кому рисующему?

----------


## kiara

Будет чем заняться в Леле на очередном МК)))))

----------


## Kusya

Checklist родителям дошкольников. Не забыть сделать для ребенка и вместе с ребенком

1. Пускать солнечные зайчики.
2. Наблюдать как прорастают семена.
3. Вместе скатиться с высокой ледяной горы.
4. Принести с мороза и поставить в воду ветку.
5. Вырезать челюсти из апельсиновых корок.
6. Смотреть на звезды.
7. Заштриховывать монетки и листья, спрятанные под бумагой.
8. Трясти карандаш, чтобы казалось, что он стал гибким.
9. Дырявить льдинки под струей воды.
10. Приготовить жженый сахар в ложке.
11. Вырезать гирлянды бумажных человечков.
12. Показывать театр теней.
13. Пускать блинчики на воде.
14. Рисовать мультфильм на полях тетради.
15. Устроить жилище в коробке от холодильника. 
16. Плести венки.
17. Делать извержение вулкана из лимонной кислоты и соды.
18. Показать фокус с наэлектризованными бумажными фигурками.
19. Писать под копирку.
20. Сделать брызгалки из бутылок и устроить сражение.
21. Слушать пение птиц.
22. Пускать щепки по течению, рыть каналы и делать запруды.
23. Построить шалаш.
24. Трясти ветку дерева, когда ребенок стоит под ней и устраивать листопад (снегопад, дождик).
25. Наблюдать восход и закат.
26. Любоваться лунной дорожкой.
27. Смотреть на облака и придумывать, на что они похожи.
28. Сделать флюгер и ловушку для ветра.
29. Светить в темноте фонариком.
30. Делать осьминогов из одуванчиков и куколок из шиповника.
31. Сходить на рыбалку.
32. Оставлять отпечатки тела на снегу.
33. Кормить птиц.
34. Делать секретики.
35. Строить дом из мебели.
36. Сидеть у костра. Жарить хлеб на прутике.
37. Запускать воздушного змея.
38. Крутить ребенка за руки.
39. Построить замок из песка. Закапываться в песок. Вырыть глубокий колодец, чтобы достать до воды.
40. Сидеть в темноте, при свечах.
41. Делать чертиков из намыленных волос.
42. Дуть в пустую бутылку.
43. Повторять одно слово много раз, чтобы оно превратилось в другое.
44. Издавать победный крик команчей.
45. Удивляться своей гигантской тени и играть с тенями в догонялки.
46. Прыгнуть в центр лужи.
47. Делать записи молоком.
48. Устроить бурю в стакане воды.
49. Закопать сокровище в тарелке с кашей.
50. Объясняться знаками.
51. Сделать носики из крылаток клена, ордена из репейника, сережки из черешен.
52. Дуть на пушинку.
53. Оставить травинку в муравейнике и потом попробовать муравьиную кислоту.
54. Есть заячью капусту, сосать смолу, слизывать березовый сок и кленовый сироп, жевать травинки.
55. Выдавливать формочками печенье.
56. Нанизывать ягоды на травинку.
57. Играть в циклопов.
58. Петь хором.
59. Починить любимую игрушку.
60. Пускать мыльные пузыри.
61. Наряжать елку.
62. Свистеть через стручок акации.
63. Смастерить кукольный домик.
64. Залезть на дерево.
65. Играть в привидений.
66. Придумывать маскарадные костюмы и наряжаться.
67. Говорить о мечтах.
68. Стучать в самодельный барабан.
69. Выпустить в небо воздушный шар.
70. Организовать детский праздник.
71. Смотреть на мир через цветные стеклышки.
72. Рисовать на запотевшем стекле.
73. Прыгать в кучи осенней листвы.
74. Начать обед с десерта.
75. Надеть на ребенка свою одежду.

http://orangefrog.ru/checklist-rodit...te-s-rebenkom/

----------


## kazangi

Вика!!! супер!!! прям перечень обязательных дел для счастливого ребенка))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень понравилось http://master-klass.livejournal.com/374206.html

----------


## Веснушка

здорово то как!!! надо срочно возвращаться на нику))

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://master-klass.livejournal.com/375835.html#cutid1
та же серия осеннего. надо делать, пока все листья дождем не смыло!

----------


## Домик в деревне

тоже идеи, как листики использовать и вообще красиво!
http://www.kokokokids.ru/2011/10/fall-art.html

----------


## Домик в деревне

12 отличных идей для совместных игр родителей и детей, которые помогут развить у ребенка выдержку и умение сосредоточиваться.

1. Солнце. Нарисовать на бумаге большой желтый круг. Затем поочередно (один штрих делает ребенок, следующий - мама или папа и т.д.) пририсовать к солнцу как можно больше лучей (от 3 лет).
2. Змея. Нарисовать большую змею. Теперь нужно разрисовать змеиную кожу, поочередно нанося разноцветными фломастерами узор из звездочек, точек, волнистых и зигзагообразных линий и т.д. (от 4 лет).
3. Лужок с цветами. Немного увлажнить акварельные краски. Смочить в краске пальцы (каждый палец - своей краской) и на листе бумаги, ставя отпечатки пальцев, "нарисовать" травинки, цветы и т.д. Лепестки цветов пририсовываются фломастером вокруг отпечатков (от 4 лет).
4. Железная дорога. Нарисовать фломастером поезд. Затем "посадить" в каждый вагон какое-нибудь животное - в один, например, слона, в другой утку и т.п. Родители и ребенок рисуют поочередно или вместе (от 5 лет).
5. Поиск. Сообща рассматривать книжку с картинками. С первой картинки начинается игра: "Я вижу что-то, оно красное! Что это?" Когда это что-то будет найдено, поменяться ролями (от 3 лет).
6. Выдумывать истории. История, которая рассказывается в книжке с картинками, изменяется: к картинкам сообща придумываются новые события (от 5 лет).
7. Вылепить ежика. В парке или лесу насобирать коротких тонких палочек. Сделать из пластилина короткую толстую колбаску и воткнуть в нее собранные палочки: получится ежик (от 3 лет).
8. Узор-сюрприз. Из большого куска бумаги вырезать квадрат. Сложить треугольником. Теперь на сгибе вырезать узоры: клинья и дужки. Бумага складывается снова и снова, каждый раз добавляются новые узоры. Под конец развернуть бумажный лист (от 4 лет).
9. Фальшивомонетчик. Положить под бумагу разные монеты. Закрасить карандашом - монеты "проявятся". Затем вырезать бумажные монеты и склеить соответствующие стороны (от 5 лет).
10. Сортировать карты. Колоду игральных карт разложить по мастям или достоинству (от 3 лет).
11. Цепная реакция. Костяшки домино установить на короткое ребро одну за другой. Прикоснуться к последней в ряду - все костяшки попадают. Или строить из них как можно более высокую башню (от 4 лет).
12. Тренировка памяти. На подносе укладываются шесть различных небольших предметов, например игрушечный автомобиль, конфетка, карандаш, точилка, расческа, ложка... В течение короткого времени ребенок запоминает, что лежит, потом поднос чем-нибудь накрывают. Что под покрывалом? Затем поменяться ролями (от 4 лет).

----------


## adel

На случай прихода моих крестников нас с мужем очень выручило оригами - весь дом был в журавликах)) Потом я купила в фикс-прайсе по 37р шарики длинные  - и когда они в следующий раз к нам в гости пришли весь дом был в скрученных цветочках, лошадках и прочем)) Сейчас девочка подрастает - мыло варим. Игры настольные.

----------


## adel

Нашла в рассылке Ямми Мамми. Очень понравилось  - выкладываю:
В копилку маминых идей.
Песочница дома!!! 
Отличные развивающие занятия для малышей можно проводить дома имитируя песочницу! 
Берете высокий контейнет типа ИКЕА и 10 кг. пшена и готово! Малышу будет и интересно и полезно :Smile: ) 
ВНИМАНИЕ! Все занятия с сыпучими предметами проводим только под присмотром родителей!P2EOa0lRpuo.jpg_V5SUGOMp8M.jpg

----------


## kiara

Лучше не пшено в таких больших ящиках, а горох - только мытый (от немытого крайне много грязи и пыли, который придется детке вдыхать), мы засыпали по 25 кг гороха в ящик, но даже мытый мы пылесосили через "фильтр" - надевали на шланг без насадки ткань, закрепляли и так пылесосили весь горох  в ящике. А вот пшено лучше использовать в низких контейнерах-песочницах, чтобы работать только руками-с мельницами и прочими песочными присособами) Пшено в такихъ больших объемах само собой проникает во все места - мыслимым и немыслимым образом) даже колготки не спасают. Хотя - тактильный массажик лучше без них делать, поэтому - без колготок пшено в трусики очень сильно набивается, а вот с горохом полегче. Он тоже попадает, но удаляется легко при вытрехании ребенка))и не раздражает. А потом можно каштаны и желуди засыпать)

----------


## adel

а это все не больно ( горох, каштаны и т.д)? раньше все таки детей наказывали "на горохе"  :Smile: )

----------


## kiara

Аха-ха)))))ну конечно нет)))))))))))  
У нас в монтессори за 2 года еще никто не жаловался)))) ящики-бассейны с сыпучкой самый первый хит у новичков)

----------


## yakudza

Поделитесь, пожалуйста опытом, чем можно занять трех детей от 2-х до 5 лет одновременно (дома)? Чтобы играли и ничего не делили))) Очень хорошо у нас идёт лото - сидят играют тихонько. Ещё пластилин, но надо смотреть, чтобы использовали по назначению. Что-то ещё посоветуйте, пожалуйста

----------


## Мария Трофимова

У нас на "Ура" идут игры с разными неигрушечными штуками))) Например, даю каждому по старой коробке от обуви, и ... что только мои мальчишки с ними не делают - и разрисовывают, и разрезают, и гвозди в них забивают, и шурупы отвертками закручивают, и дырки разных размеров расковыривают... В общем, все зависит от детской фантазии!
Еще даю им большие куски старых обоев! Дети тоже сами придумывают разные интересные способы игр с ними - и картины рисуют на чистой стороне, и вырезают картинки с цветной стороны, и аппликации делают, и буквы на них пишут! 
А когда мне на кухне надо что-то делать долго, то, конечно, любимая игра - это готовить обед! Берут кастрюли, миски, ложки, поварешки, и пошло-поехало!))) Обед из 5 блюд, как минимум!

----------


## летняя мама

Я сына зимой на 2 часа почти "потеряля". Дала ему коробку из под обуви, упаковку манки., и набочик маленьких машинок(грузовички, бульдозеры, экскаваторы). Вот не думала, что так увлечет.
А еще отвертки, да. Папа наш в этот раз даже на ДР решил сыну набор инструментов подарить, не игрушечных.
Вот еще такую штуку хвалят (если папа или дедушка смастерят), доска с замочками. http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B4...w=1192&bih=869
Можно и готовую купить, у Melissa & Doug есть точно несколько видов.Но самодельная интереснее. У нас не было, но точно бы понравилась.

У моих разница 5 лет, девочка и мальчик. И все равно постоянно что-то делят, порой очень громко.

----------


## kiara

Пано с замками готовые есть, прям можно в Москве в шоу-руме Монтессори купить, но и сделать свое,вместе с ребенком вообще не сложно даже маме, если освоить шуроповерт))))
А еще классное пано - для игры с водой, мы сейчас доделаем, я фотку покажу (но и сейчас погуглить можно) - смысл в том, что на приличных размеров квадратную доску крепим всевозможные воронки, соеденяя их трубочками-каналами разных диаметров, прозрачными и не прозрачными, прямыми, изогнутыми, добавляем горлышки от пластиковых бутылок-тоже разных размеров бы поискать не плохо.Все это заводится в одну-две системы и ребенок отслеживает путь водички.Увлекает от пары часов до пары недель или месяцев))))) вот как вариант http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?t...77--ufa060.jpg
Еще в развитие темы коробочки и манки: в икеи есть самый простой детский пеленальный стол http://www.ikea.com/ru/ru/catalog/products/20045205/ его берем, разрезаем на две части ярусы - получаем два одинаковых стола на ножках ( скооперироваться и попилить не только стол,но и его цену))), в которые засыпаем кварцевый песок, манку, крашенное зерно (рис, пшено) - по выбору, туда от фигурок животных (типа это лес) до машинок и вообще - чего детская душа пожелает. А если дно покрасить в черный цвет и засыпать манку или светлый песок-то тренажер для письма пальчиками готов! Потренировались писАть, устали - поиграли. Еще туда же кучу разных расчесок с зубьями - а-ля гребенки, всякие камушки морские-лучше плоские, вообщем -= простор для творчества, как дома, так и на улице летом!
Нашла оригинал панно с водой http://www.kokokokids.ru/2011/07/big-summer-post.html

----------


## летняя мама

Осенние игры с ребенком http://taberko.livejournal.com/250302.html

----------

